
Eric Schmidt talks about AI at MIT conference - giacaglia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFgPGwH9Oec
======
ghostcluster
It's nice to hear him talk about demographic challenges and urban fertility.
We are entering an idiocracy sort of situation in the Western democracies, as
well as Asian countries including China, where the the people who will have
the kinds of children who can perform these elite jobs aren't having children.
He doesn't seem to take the step to imagine what that means for the wide
swaths of people in the future.

------
leuty
Eric is such a legend, he always has something smart to say

------
Lreiy123
Super interesting conversation. I wonder why Google bought and then resold
Boston Robotics...

